# VW T5 Under floor tank help please.



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I am considering fitting the Autosleeper type waste (could be fresh) water tank that they (Autosleepers) fit under the centre of a VW T5 chassis. I've looked at the fitting location and see that it is very close to the exhaust!

I am well aware from use of a T5 in the hotter parts of Europe that this area of the chassis gets quite hot.

My question is, do users of Autosleeper models with this tank experience any problems with this close proximity?

Your comments would be very helpful.

Rod


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Warm fresh water wouldn't bother me it could be easily shielded, but we used our elevating roof T5 down to -7C. Is there room to insulate it and the pipes too?


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi 'Andysam',

As I intend to use this tank for 'Grey Water' and our use is mainly in +ve temperatures the freezing aspect does not bother me.

Re the insulation, no there isn't space to insulate, it's doubtful if there is enough space to fit any form of heat shield between the silencer and the tank.

My main concern is the heat on the tank when it is empty as when there is water in it I suspect it will dissipate enough to be protected.

I would appreciate any owners reading this having a look at the tank nearest to the exhaust silencer and letting me know if there are any signs of the effects of heat. For those unsure of the location, it is visible from the right side of the vehicle at the centre. The tank itself is longitudinal fitted down the centre of the chassis.

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Is the tank from CAK? I seem to remember when we were considering a tank that we also came across a metal one. In the end we did without using the internal 47 ltr fiamma wheel arch tank and waste directly to a bucket. We did lose 2 buckets due to some fool driving over them


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

No, it's not from CAK. 

Autocraft Motor Caravans at Staveley, Nr Chesterfield stock the same ones that Autosleepers use. i.e the specially shaped ones for under the centre of the chassis and around the spare wheel area at the rear.

Rod


----------

